# Extendable Table Butterfly Opening



## Nev Hallam (6 Jul 2016)

I've been asked to make an extendable dining table for my boss to repay him for all the Corian he's bought for me.
He know's what he wants, however that entails having a butterfly opening/extension system, I'm sure you'r all familiar with these, but if not check out the link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnPV6tiSKE

Any way, I plan on doing some Sketchup designs on figuring it out but figured there may be some people in here familiar with making this kind of table.

I was thinking maybe there's a kit I could get or maybe i'm just being lazy as although makiing/designing the table may be tricky the principal seems pretty basic.

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum.

Thanks


----------



## Brentingby (6 Jul 2016)

The video that came up after the one you linked to appears to show how to design a table like that.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI6Uz4gt_-M


----------



## Nev Hallam (6 Jul 2016)

That it does, I did watch that vid, be good to hear from anyone else who's made one.


----------



## Brentingby (6 Jul 2016)

I think you can use that video and SketchUp and get the details worked out. I'd like to see if anyone else chimes in so I'll be watching.


----------



## nev (6 Jul 2016)

From a quick google it looks like Fine Woodworking Magazine have plans, unfortunately for members only, but if you're willing to sign up they have a 14 day free trial...
may be worth a look?
http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodwork ... table.aspx


----------



## custard (10 Jul 2016)

Blimey, I hope he got you a truly massive amount of Corian, because that's a very challenging project if you're not to end up with something that's cranky to operate and full of gaps.

Hands up I've never actually made a table like this, but I've worked in workshops where similar designs were being made by craftsmen on benches alongside me, so I've seen it done up close and in detail. It's not easy, at least not if you're aiming for first rate quality. Solid wood components need to be ultra stable and extremely precise, veneered man made boards would make life easier to achieve the engineering levels of precision required.

The FW article previously referenced is pretty useful.

Good luck!


----------

